# Suggestions for RTA for eVic VTC Mini



## herb1 (21/6/16)

Hey y'all

Interested in replacing the stock Tron-S tank for something better...any suggestions?


----------



## herb1 (27/6/16)

yor...no replies? 

Looking for RtA that:

* gives nice, warm vapes
* not very juice hungry but doesn't compromise on flavour (not into clouds really)
* won't chow the battery to pieces (bearing in mind, it's a single battery)
* easy to build basics

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (27/6/16)

Griffin/Crius. Both good options in my opinion


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Silverplay nano is a fantastic tank and wont break the bank


----------



## WDE (27/6/16)

If you are willing to go though the learning curve of getting the wicking right, I say Goblin mini. Still use it as my "out and about" tank on the evic mini.
Nice small combo.


----------



## Yiannaki (27/6/16)

herb1 said:


> yor...no replies?
> 
> Looking for RtA that:
> 
> ...



Griffin 22 is a great tank. I run one on my VTC mini with a dual 26g 8 wrap build between 30 - 36 watts. 

AVO 22 - Slightly better with regard to flavour vs the griffin but less convenient and a little tricky to wick.

Kayfun Monster v3 - strictly made for single coils. Not short of flavour at all. It comes with a 5ml config and its not all that thirsty 

Have used all of the above on my VTC mini and enjoyed them a lot. I actually switch between these three throughout the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporbud77 (27/6/16)

I second crius or griffin. Both great tanks. Prefer the Crius for flavour and seems to be a bit lighter on juice consumption. Never had a problem wicking 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## herb1 (28/6/16)

Thanks guys...the Crius sounds good...tell me, are the tips interchangeable?
Looking to replace with a black tip if possible to blend in with my gold VTC mini


----------



## Silver (28/6/16)

herb1 said:


> Thanks guys...the Crius sounds good...tell me, are the tips interchangeable?
> Looking to replace with a black tip if possible to blend in with my gold VTC mini



Yes @herb1 the drip tip on the Crius V3 is indeed interchangeable


----------



## herb1 (28/6/16)




----------



## Kalashnikov (28/6/16)

What about the serpent mini. Its single coil. Easier to build and wick than the crius. Also better flavour and top fill. Plus it looks amazing on the vtc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (28/6/16)

I am extremely happy with the Gemini.
The black version would also look great on your VTC.


----------



## herb1 (28/6/16)

Btwn the Crius, Gemini, Serpent & Griffin...which one has the least leakage issues?


----------



## Mark121m (28/6/16)

Griffin 22
Gemini
Limitless
Above are proven great RTA and a wicked RDTA.

I've got a Goblin mini v2. Needs 2 coils.
Grear for getting into coil building n wicking correctly.


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/6/16)

herb1 said:


> Btwn the Crius, Gemini, Serpent & Griffin...which one has the least leakage issues?


My serpent mini has never leaked and ive replaced the wick about 6 times already.Each time using different amounts and types of wick. Its really a good tank. Crius is a bit of a odd one to wick. Too much cotton and it dry hits. Too little and it leaks. They also tend to leak between the airflow ring and tank section. I still love the crius but when i got the serpent mini i havent used my crius since.

The crius is a good tank once you got the wicking just right.

The downfall to the serpent is its only 3mls so you do have to fill it often.


----------



## herb1 (28/6/16)

Ok, good to know Kalashnikov


----------



## vaporbud77 (28/6/16)

I haven't had a problem with the Crius yet with any leaking, maybe I just got lucky. I would also seriously consider the serpent mini. I've only heard good things about it

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77 (28/6/16)

I know the griffin is a juice guzzler. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## herb1 (14/7/16)

Ok, so I went for the Crius, and it's pretty decent...easy to build on and maintain

BUT

Looking for something similar to keep as separate tank to vape other flavas on...easy to build on, dual coil, same capacity for juice are requirements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

Ijust2 tank.
They are cheap to replace. 
Sure there are ppl selling them here.

Subtank mini tanks are also nice.
You get clapton occ coils and can Rebuild.


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

I would like to look at a serpent mini or the tfv8

On a vtc mini serpent will look good small profile tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/7/16)

Serpent mini FTW!!! This retired my crius even tho its single coil. Its just amazeballs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

Really a single coil.
Juice saver right there. I like it.
wanna sell yours haha.


----------



## Mark121m (14/7/16)

On a side note I use a Goblin mini v2.
Dual coil has been know to munch juice.
3ml tank does last me the day for work.
Weekends it's about. 2 .3 tanks a day
Also deendent on how often I use it.


----------



## Yiannaki (14/7/16)

here you go  http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/monster-blackout-v3-rta

Kayfun monster v3 is a champ and its quite versatile. ( i use nickel or clapton wire in mine)

It comes with a number of configurations.
Large Juice Capacity (when you run it in the normal configuration)
Easy to build on 
Small chamber makes for a warm vape
It's not a pig on juice 
And, at R295 is cost effective

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## herb1 (12/10/16)

Ok, getting bored of the Crius now...thinking something new for more flavour.

Griffin or Goblin?


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/10/16)

Serpent mini 22mm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

